# The fam



## compassrose26 (Dec 21, 2013)

I've acquired a few reptiles in the past few months The tortoises first, but then two more reptiles!
Lucy and Lilo, the tortoises.
Steve the leopard gecko (named after Steve Irwin)
And I haven't named my baby Florida Blue Garter yet, but I'm going to name him after one of the MSU football players. Shalique maybe?
This is the gang!


----------



## mike taylor (Dec 21, 2013)

Very cool . Name the snake Wes after steves best mate .


----------



## compassrose26 (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: RE: The fam*



mike taylor said:


> Very cool . Name the snake Wes after steves best mate .


Thanks, I like that!


----------



## mike taylor (Dec 23, 2013)

Your very welcome. Has anyone been keeping up with Australia zoo ? After Steve's death I could not keep following . He was one of my heros still is . Good luck with your scaled friends . Good day mate ! Crikey !!!! There's a lizard on your head mate !!


----------



## bouaboua (Dec 25, 2013)

She don't like the idea of that thing on her head. Hahahahahah..............


----------



## TortieLuver (Dec 25, 2013)

Awesome pix...thanks for sharing


----------

